# East Cape Fury Wet test?



## zeketx (Jan 21, 2015)

Just finished test driving a HB pro and would like to see if anyone in the port o'connor area would let me wet test their East Cape Fury. 
thanks,
Zeke

Phone: 3612369006
In the hospital most of the day so a text will be best way to get contact me.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

zeketx said:


> Just finished test driving a HB pro and would like to see if anyone in the port o'connor area would let me wet test their East Cape Fury.
> thanks,
> Zeke
> 
> ...


Scott Null guides out of a Fury and his place is on Lane Road near Charlies Bait camp. thomas Barlow has one and guides out of Galveston.
Joe


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Zeke I have the Pro with the tiller if want to try that version. League City


----------

